# Moving to perth



## nobinscaria (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi my name is Robin .. Finished masters in international business. I am planning to move to perth for more employment opportunities. I am currently staying in Melbourne for 3 years .. Unemployed in profession. Can some one please advise me abt the (cost of living +living condition+)employment opportunities for international or business background graduates in perth


----------

